# Replacing The Trim Screws



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have an '03 28BHS. Last weekend I replaced the screws that hold on the exterior trim with the same sized screws. The new screws were made out of stainless steel and this change should cure the rust streaks that were starting to appear. It's kind of odd to have rust streaks on an aluminum and fiberglass trailer.

Here is my question. I have had no problem with replacing the screws except for the screws that hold the trim onto the slide. Any idea why those screws are all in such bad shape? What is the block they are screwed into? Some of the scrws were already wrung-off but the heads were held into the hole. Other screws refused to move. I would really like to figure this out.

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

I have an 03 25rss and did the same thing repalced them with stainless all 72 of them. Once in a while i go around and change all the rusty ones. Robr


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.!









Those ugly rust streaks make a camper look aged even when it isn't!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Arent the trim screws painted to match the trailer? If so, does it look OK with all those shinny new screws now more visable ?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

They don't look that good but they do look better than the rust streaks. I suppose I could paint them to match and I might just do it before all is said and done.

I was unable to replace ALL of the screws. That is why I posted my question here. I am trying to figure out:

1. Why did ALL of the trim screws on the slide and only on the slide, break?

2. What is the block they are screwed into?

3. How can I back out the sheared-off screws without damaging the trim?

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's pretty weird Rev. No idea about why. To get them out you will likely have to drill them and then possibly replace with a slightly larger screw. It's gonna be a pain


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> They don't look that good but they do look better than the rust streaks. I suppose I could paint them to match and I might just do it before all is said and done.
> 
> I was unable to replace ALL of the screws. That is why I posted my question here. I am trying to figure out:
> 
> ...


Just a guess, but maybe they coated the screws on the slide with glue or silicone to prevent leaks in the slide.
I'd hafta go out and try to remove one on mine to see.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Could also be that the metal frame the screws are into is thicker. The slide box has to be built not to twist or warp. Ive had to drill out a hard metal screw out of aluminum before and without using a drillpress its not a pretty site.
Lawton


----------

